
What the Arlee Warriors Were Playing For - wglb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/magazine/arlee-warriors-montana-basketball-flathead-indian-reservation.html
======
alex_young
Wow. I graduated from Arlee HS in 1997, took Salish for my language credit,
and used to report on the basketball team for the school newspaper.

Very inspiring story. I hope their message gets through to the young people in
the Flathead valley.

------
wglb
This hit home to me, as my high school was in the same conference as Browning,
MT, which is on the reservation.

Also, if you have read the Kate Shugak series, you will see some resemblance.

